# Can Betta fish go blind?



## habibi (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

In the last week I've noticed that our Betta aka "Habibi" has been acting a little strange. It seems like he's lost some vision because he doesn't react as quickly when feeding him his 
pellets. He swims up to the surface but doesn't seem to see the pellets as he did before. Once pellet even sank down, touched him and it scared him so much he jumped out of the way!  He's also swimming against the tank wall(it's a round tank) and seems to continue to swim into it instead of swimming around in the tank. If there is anyone can help, we would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Do his eyes look cloudy? Or are there any other things about him that seem different?

I don't see why he couldn't go blind but I think there would have to be a reason for it, for example cloudy eye.


----------



## cyberdude0 (Nov 13, 2007)

oh yeah yur fish is a gonner      :shock: :shock:


----------



## cyberdude0 (Nov 13, 2007)

habibi said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> In the last week I've noticed that our Betta aka "Habibi" has been acting a little strange. It seems like he's lost some vision because he doesn't react as quickly when feeding him his
> pellets. He swims up to the surface but doesn't seem to see the pellets as he did before. Once pellet even sank down, touched him and it scared him so much he jumped out of the way!  He's also swimming against the tank wall(it's a round tank) and seems to continue to swim into it instead of swimming around in the tank. If there is anyone can help, we would greatly appreciate it!


 hes weird


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

cyberdude0 said:


> oh yeah yur fish is a gonner      :shock: :shock:


I think we would need a bit more information before we can say this. 

Habibi, could you post your water parameters? Often poor water conditions can lead to cloudy eye which could be the case here. Does he look normal or do his eyes look cloudy/damaged/etc?


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

aye, definitely dont listen to cyber dude. definitely. 

is his bowl any colder now than it has been? if hes not just too cold or warm, id be on board with falina here. He could just be not feeling well or stressed. any big changes? new decorations, moving the tank, new food, keeping up on water changes?


----------

